# Electronic Audit Sheets



## sparkles1077 (Jun 29, 2010)

We are attempting to purchase software for Electronic Audit Sheets to complete our audits of evaluation and management codes.  Could some people please recommend preferred Electronic Audit Sheets and vendors for them?

Thank you in advance,
Diana, CPC
Physician Auditor


----------



## mcandia (Jun 30, 2010)

*Electronic Audit sheets*

CMS has an interactive audit sheet available free (on CMS site) that helps calculate the level of service.


----------



## sparkles1077 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you.  Do you happen to have the link?  I could not locate the interactive audit sheet.

Thank you
Diana


----------



## mcandia (Jul 1, 2010)

*Electronic Audit sheets*

http://medicare.fcso.com/include/em_license.asp

Florida Part B

Hope this helps.
Maria


----------



## sparkles1077 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you very much.

Diana


----------



## Adelheid (Jun 5, 2018)

*electronic audit sheets*



mcandia said:


> CMS has an interactive audit sheet available free (on CMS site) that helps calculate the level of service.




CMS website is so confusing to me. Can you give me a web address for it or tell me where to go?

Thank you
Adelheid Wilkinson CPC


----------



## Pathos (Jun 5, 2018)

mcandia said:


> http://medicare.fcso.com/include/em_license.asp
> 
> Florida Part B
> 
> ...



Here you go, Adelheid.

Note that this website is First Coast MAC covering Florida, Puerto Rico and U.S. Virgin Island. Your local MAC might have a different variant of E/M guidelines.


----------



## shellysk8 (Jun 6, 2018)

*FCSO and Novitas have free ones*

Hi,

I use the FCSO one too. Novitas also has one. If you go on the left side of their website and click on E&M it will bring up the option. There are also vendors who have them for sale, but we have been using the free one the past 2 years. Search for "Interactive Audit Tools". Finally our organization is investing in AAPC Healthicity. I can't wait to have all of those resources at my fingertips!

I hope this helps!
Shelly L. Kubacki, BS, MPA, CPC, CPMA


----------

